# My new Reverso Duo



## ansharma (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all

This is my first JLC and I am delighted with it. Just wanted to share a couple of quick wrist shots.

Have a great weekend.

Cheers
Anuj

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful first JLC!


----------



## ansharma (Jul 28, 2011)

plastique999 said:


> Beautiful first JLC!


Hi all

Really enjoying this timepiece - found this great detailed review which I wanted to share.

Jaeger-LeCoultre Q2718410 / 26mm Reverso Duo 271.84.10 Manual Hand Wound / WristFlatter

cheers
Anuj


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

ansharma said:


> Hi all
> 
> Really enjoying this timepiece - found this great detailed review which I wanted to share.
> 
> ...


Congrats Anuj,

My GT says hello  ....









Got it from Ethos or Johnson or Kapoor ?


----------



## ansharma (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice watch! Got it from a UK grey dealer. A few more shots....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely indeed Anuj. Though one short coming IMHO is the butterfly clasp rather than the earlier single clasp deployant ... somehow like the earlier deployant



ansharma said:


> Nice watch! Got it from a UK grey dealer. A few more shots....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations, wear it in the best of health.


----------



## ansharma (Jul 28, 2011)

exoticwatches said:


> Lovely indeed Anuj. Though one short coming IMHO is the butterfly clasp rather than the earlier single clasp deployant ... somehow like the earlier deployant


I haven't seen the single clasp but I quite like the security of the double clasp. This feels more special than my Rolexes, I think the detail is amazing and I haven't seen one like mine in public.


----------



## ansharma (Jul 28, 2011)

A few more shots in light - both dials are stunning!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nihraguk (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations! You wear it well.


----------



## ansharma (Jul 28, 2011)

Couple more detailed pics.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phatknut (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats on the buy Anuj!

Great watch...


----------



## Michael1025 (Oct 28, 2013)

Remarkable piece. I got one this past January and it gets the most wrist time out of anything I own.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

Congratulations and thanks for the great pictures of what is probably my favorite watch. Am I correct that the subsidiary 24-hour dial on the black side operates in tandem with the main dial, and cannot be set to a different hour?


----------



## Michael1025 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, that's right. If I could improve one thing, I would have tied the 24 hour indicator to the dial on the opposite side.


----------



## ppapabear (Sep 13, 2014)

Great first JLC! Really one of my favorite things about JLC is that there aren't crazy amounts of them everywhere and when you do run into someone else that has one, they tend to know watches too...my first JLC was also a Reverso - high cool factor when you flip!


----------



## NickJacobLee (May 20, 2013)

ansharma said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first JLC and I am delighted with it. Just wanted to share a couple of quick wrist shots.
> 
> ...


Hi and congrats on your first JLC. Was wondering if the black face came with lume? Any chance of us seeing a lume shot if it does?


----------



## Michael1025 (Oct 28, 2013)

The black face is lumed on the numbers, hands, and day-night hand, but all ever-so-slightly.


----------



## ansharma (Jul 28, 2011)

NickJacobLee said:


> Hi and congrats on your first JLC. Was wondering if the black face came with lume? Any chance of us seeing a lume shot if it does?


I think the lume is fine, it is such a versatile piece!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgeekwatchnut (Mar 6, 2012)

Keep the pics coming, pics of nice JLCs never bore me!


----------



## phatknut (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice one... You lucky dog you!


----------



## ansharma (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks all.... Some bad news it's been a few months and none of my other watches are getting any wrist time! I think I have my grail, it's just an amazing piece! I still can't get over the quality of the whole watch: the intricate dials, the double folding clasp, the alligator strap....I could go on and on! It all comes together to create a work of brilliance.


----------



## jcnst12 (Apr 5, 2015)

ansharma said:


> Thanks all.... Some bad news it's been a few months and none of my other watches are getting any wrist time! I think I have my grail, it's just an amazing piece! I still can't get over the quality of the whole watch: the intricate dials, the double folding clasp, the alligator strap....I could go on and on! It all comes together to create a work of brilliance.


greetings, great pics. What is your wrist size - the length wears great for you and I wonder how my 7.25 inch would work with the size of the reverso duo.


----------



## ansharma (Jul 28, 2011)

jcnst12 said:


> greetings, great pics. What is your wrist size - the length wears great for you and I wonder how my 7.25 inch would work with the size of the reverso duo.


Hi

My wrist is around 6.5". You might want to try the grande size, I think it might fit you better. Try as many as you can on including the ultra thins, they all have a different fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Freakin gorgeous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintageluxurytime (Jul 8, 2015)

congrats buddy


----------



## jemaerca (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks good on your wrist! Nicely done


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats, I absolutely love that Reverso. I almost bought a Master Control but couldn't decide if I wanted that or a Reverso, so I ended up with something entirely different. A Reverso is perhaps next on the list for me though.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I love the look of these Reverso Duo's congratulations. 

So, as I understand it with white and black clocks dials can be set to different times and the 24 clock on the black side is tied to the black main dial?


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Very classy! Wear it in good health!


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> I love the look of these Reverso Duo's congratulations.
> 
> So, as I understand it with white and black clocks dials can be set to different times and the 24 clock on the black side is tied to the black main dial?


That was my _understanding_ as I don't actually own one myself. The back black dial is supposed to be set to your "home" time zone while the white front one is set to your traveled-to time zone. The 24hr dial tells you whether the home time is AM or PM, although in a confusing manner in my opinion with the "Day" and "Night".


----------



## quattro750li (Jul 14, 2015)

This is a great watch, congrats


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

cfracing said:


> That was my _understanding_ as I don't actually own one myself. The back black dial is supposed to be set to your "home" time zone while the white front one is set to your traveled-to time zone. The 24hr dial tells you whether the home time is AM or PM, although in a confusing manner in my opinion with the "Day" and "Night".


I agree, the DAY & NIGHT aren't of use and look as though they should have a more important function.


----------



## quattro750li (Jul 14, 2015)

Great watch,...... wear it in good health


----------



## hpintime1 (Jul 25, 2015)

awesome watch, wear it in good health


----------

